# Community Projekt: Reecon - Rift of Time (Pen and Paper Brettspiel)



## Yugiwan1 (13. Juli 2012)

Ein Community – Projekt : Reecon-Rift of Time

Schönen guten Tag. Seit längerer Zeit plane ich schon ein Projekt, welches leider nicht unbedingt alleine schaffbar ist. Deswegen schreibe ich jetzt in der Bitte, Eure Hilfe zu bekommen. 

*Worum geht es?*

Das Ziel? Ein Spiel. Allerdings nicht im herkömmlichen Sinne. Das Projekt kann mit einem „Pen and Paper“ RPG verglichen werden. Grundsätze stehen bereits, allerdings brauche ich eure Ideen, eure Kreativität und euren Ehrgeiz, um das Projekt auszuarbeiten und langsam aber sicher an den Mann zu bringen. 

*Was solltet ich können?*


Ehrgeiz, an einem Projekt mitzuarbeiten, welches nicht von heute auf morgen fertig wird
Kreativität, um eure eigenen Ideen in das Projekt einfließen lassen zu können.
Interesse am Fantasy / Science Fiction Genre
Lust, im Team zu arbeiten
Kenntnisse über Pen and Paper RPGs wären vorteilhaft


*Was sollte ich wissen?*

Bei dem Projekt geht es im Grunde nicht um ein Computerspiel, sondern um eine Art RollenBrettspiel mit Onlineregelwerk. Jegliche Informationen zum Spiel entnimmt man dann einer Internetseite. Was aus dem Projekt wird, steht zwar noch nicht ganz fest, allerdings steht wie bereits erwähnt, ein Grundkonzept mit Geschichte. Das Projekt ist einem Mischgenre zwischen Fantasy und Science Fiction angesiedelt. Wer sich nichts unter dem Begriff Pen and Paper vorstellen kann, sollte sich das Wissen noch einmal aneignen. In der Regel bin ich für jegliche Ideen offen, allerdings sollte das Projekt ernst gehalten werden.

Wer weitere Informationen über das Projekt, sowie um die Geschichte des Spieles haben möchte, oder Interesse besteht, möge mich doch gerne über eine Private Nachricht informieren. Bei Fragen kann auch hier im Thread geschrieben werden.

Ich freue mich über eure Antworten und hoffe auf Mithilfe.

Euer Zyntos


----------



## Yugiwan1 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich werde das Thema mal einmal pushen...vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand mit Interesse


----------

